# Game #26 (12/20): Los Angeles Lakers @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

What an impressive game thread. lmao.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What the heck is wrong with us Lakers fans?? Some games EVERYONE is here, some games its dead!

We are doing well... Cook started for us and he is doing well, lets show some appreciation... when they we were winning people were posting here left and right. Now they are on a 2 game losing streak and no posts.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey EHL, its better than NOTHING! 
I just didnt see one here so I put one up real quick... we are up 59-57 at the half.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe shooting well today, 7-12 for 16 pts


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

who are these Laker's? 19-0 run without 8? (twilight zone music playing) 

Kobe lit it up off the bench, some of those shots he made look too ez...the guy can ball


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i didnt even know there was a game... sheesh, it started so early too. i checked just now and it's halftime, wtf?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THIS TEAM?!!!!*

Every Goddamn team we play scores 110pts against us or shoots well over 50% because we suck so damn much.

I've had it with these idiots. They have only gotten worse on the defensive end from Day 1. Get a defensive player!!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, 72 points already.. against the wolves at that. terrible d we must be playing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can this get any worse?

It doesn't matter how many points Kobe scores because we give up 10x as many on the defensive end. We suck.

Right now, we're the worst defensive Lakers team I've ever seen. Worse than two years ago. That's saying something.

Defense is honestly not that hard. We make so many stupid double-teams at the wrong situations, nobody puts a hand in anyone's face and nobody boxes out.

117-98 is my prediction for the final score of this piece of junk.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think you're being a little too tough. we're on the 2nd night of our back to back, and plus we're missing lamar.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hold on a sec...was that DEFENSE that I just saw? And did we just play DEFENSE on three or four consecutive possessions?! WOW! I don't believe my eyes!

9-0 run...nice to see.

Knowing these two teams, the T-Wolves will come out of their timeout and score on a designed play. Then, after taking that two-minute break, the Lakers will have once again forgotten how to play defense and they'll get pounded again.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sweet stroke from the Tx guy Evans


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Lol Did You See Radmanovich Dance


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nice, radmanovic is starting to light it up..

and yeah hehe i saw radman dance.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Radmanovic, if you could never dance like that again, that'd be great. but by all means, keep hitting three-pointers. :biggrin: 

I've rewound that last play 4 times now, and I still don't understand why the hell the ref gave Minnesota the ball. What a lot of crap...the ball blatantly went right off of KG's knee and the ref was standing less than 8ft away.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, minnesota has scored only 2 points this quarter i think?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

28-5 run in the 4th!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh ok, they scored 5.. wow, their offense died. 

we played pretty good defense, even after KG went back in.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

29 in the first, 28 in the 2nd, 30 in the 3rd then 5 in the 4th....


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

wow wtf? just wake up and look up the boxscore, look like we have a good 4th quarter hah? wow


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Seems like we are going to get this W... finally got a win, seems like its been forever.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and you thought we were gonna lose...
LOVED THE BENCH tonight


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, 34-7 in the 4th


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol vlad was doing the "borat" dance, as he was saying.

you wouldn't think he has a sense of humor...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

34-7 in the 4th!... Whose this new vlad?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

vladamir must be from kazakstan!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah, a Win, I heard that our bench play very well, props to you guys


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, I take back everything I said about the *TEAM* sucking on defense.

Our second unit can play defense. The first unit...*SUCKS* on defense.

VladRad, Bynum, Evans...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

It is a weird game right? We usually outscored opponents in th 3rd and got outscored in the 4th, haha 34-7 in the 4th Wow wow


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This was incredible, Vlad and Mo Evans were outstanding. if we can get Vlad cranked up when Odom comes back look out. 

If we could have gotten alittle bit from the bench last night we'd be undefeated on this road trip. 

Hard to fathom Minny going that cold in their own building. PJ really has the guts of a burgler, to leave Kobe on the bench basically through the whole comeback. 

Very freakish game. Pj used to do this stuff with Mj sometimes as well. 

Our bench had all the energy especially defensively in the 4th quarter. Our starters wee dragging all night on defense. 

Gotta give Bynum his props as well. 

This sorta win might go a long way for the overall team confidence. 

I'm starting to notice though that Evans is a volume scorer, if given time and shots he can find a rhythm in the game. He doesn't play as well in short minutes it seems. 

Vlad though when on has such a nice stroke. 

I feel bad for KG that he has to play with those sort of scrubs.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

WOWWOWOWWO

The bench absolutely won this game. Vlad and Mo were incredible .

Bynum was a force tonight. His blocks were crazzzzzy!

Great great great win!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> lol vlad was doing the "borat" dance, as he was saying.
> 
> you wouldn't think he has a sense of humor...


lol somebody find me a clip!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, that was a really bad taste for Wolves. After playing flawless basketball and shooting 62% through 3 qtrs, they ended up losing the game. Just shows you how much of a bad situation KG is in.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> OK, I take back everything I said about the *TEAM* sucking on defense.
> 
> Our second unit can play defense. The first unit...*SUCKS* on defense.
> 
> VladRad, Bynum, Evans...


The 2nd unit had more energy having played less minutes last night. It was that unit that got us beat against the Bulls.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Man, that was a really bad taste for Wolves. After playing flawless basketball and shooting 62% through 3 qtrs, they ended up losing the game. Just shows you how much of a bad situation KG is in.


I was trying to figure was it the Wolves sucking or us playing well and I've come to the conclusion the Wolves suck and part of it is the Wolves stupid coach. he left KG on the bench far too long they were outscored 20+ with him on the bench while we were plus 20 something with Kobe on the bench.

Gotta love the 2nd units energy though. I thought we could win with the Wolves shooting lights out for 3 quarters if we made alittle push. I just didn't think the Wolves were gonna shoot that poorly. 

heck sasha's agressivness helped us. That should be blanked out a curse word saying something good about Sasha.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pleeeease I wanna see that Vlad dance. 

Anybody got a clip?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i was at the game tonite...great game to watch in the other teams gym...when vlade hit the 3 and did his dance...the target center went quiet...i was just shocked...then he did it again...and i was dying of laughter...funniest thing i have seen in bball in a LONG time


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is the first game all year in which I missed the entire game...I honestly did not watch even a second of it...screw work during the Holidays...glad to see the Lake Show won.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lol. that dance was the greatest.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, after the game john ireland asked him what that dance was all about, and he said something along the lines of "i've been watching borat too much"


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Evans was a great pickup, he is the best backup SG we have had since Kobe started to start


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I didn't even know there was a game tonight..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This win was very impressive. Radmanovic is finally showing why the Lakers signed him to a big contract. I wish Evans keeps up like this and be more consistant.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Grea game!! Vlad dance was funny as hell!! Added a little Lamar Odom flavor to the dance!:lol:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That was an incredible comeback, and not just because they came back to take the lead but because they were able to blow them out by the end of the game. Radman playing like that, with Odom healthy, really makes me believe what I've believed for a few weeks now; the Lakers are a contender this season period. Here's hoping they're healthy, because this is going to be a common theme we should all get used to.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok so I'm guessing Vlad's hand is feeling better?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

EHL said:


> That was an incredible comeback, and not just because they came back to take the lead but because they were able to blow them out by the end of the game. Radman playing like that, with Odom healthy, really makes me believe what I've believed for a few weeks now; *the Lakers are a contender this season period.* Here's hoping they're healthy, because this is going to be a common theme we should all get used to.


i'm not convinced yet.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

maaaan i didnt catch this game ...but i saw Vlade dancing!!?? ahaha thats cool
after what did he do that??? a 3 pt make or wat???


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Ok so I'm guessing Vlad's hand is feeling better?


Maybe it's feeling better, but won't be healthy til he has surgery on it during off-season. It will be a injury that lasts the entire season.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, well I don't really care if his hand heals, but if he can keep up this play then I'll be happy.

He should continue to start when Lamar comes back.

We should go to the projected starting lineup at teh beginning of this year.

PG- Smush Parker
SG- Kobe Bryant
SF- Vladimir Radmanovic
PF- Lamar Odom
C- Kwame Brown


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Radman needs to get a clue. One good game doesnt warrant him a ticket to a dancing contest.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

^

I thought it was kinda funny...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

dannyM said:


> Radman needs to get a clue. One good game doesnt warrant him a ticket to a dancing contest.


He has averaged 13ppg over the last 6 games and has hit 12 threes over that span...does that warrant it?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Radman needs to get a clue. One good game doesnt warrant him a ticket to a dancing contest.



Vlad just danced out of the moment.


He hit a critical three and he referenced his "shimmy" to Borat. :lol:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Oh, well I don't really care if his hand heals, but if he can keep up this play then I'll be happy.
> 
> He should continue to start when Lamar comes back.
> 
> ...


We SHOULD go to...

PG: Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Andrew Bynum

But you know Phil is going to keep Smush and Walton in there. 

Can anyone get some stats on Walton's home vs. road performances? His last two games vs. Chicago and Minnesota have just been awful.

EDIT: Just checked, and his FG% is indeed MUCH MUCH MUCH lower on the road. However, he has had a couple big scoring nights vs. Portland and Houston.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Is there any video of that dance??


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Steez*
> 
> Is there any video of that dance??


I just watched it on nba.com.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

http://print.dpnet.com.cn/webimages...86ca-56e299cb1a46/633023062565781250_view.gif


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nobody does it Better!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I quite enjoy Ronny's dancing. When he goes MJ thats his classic. The Vlad jam was funny as hell though.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Nobody does it Better!


I need to agree. Raddys getting there tho.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> He has averaged 13ppg over the last 6 games and has hit 12 threes over that span...does that warrant it?


Naw, only if he plays Borat in the second movie.


----------

